# so...where are the Tim / Timmy pedals these days.?



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

OK...Im not much of a pedal guy but thats completely irrelevant to this post.
Most of you who have been in this forum long enough will remember a time when "for sale" Tim / Timmy pedals would last literally seconds if not minutes before they sold.
So my question is twofold.

Did you ever have a Tim pedal and sold it ?
Do you own and use a Tim pedal to this day?

Im asking cause I don't seem to see any posts about these pedals these days.

looking forward to your responses
G.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I bought a Tim new direct off of Paul years ago.
I sold it to a forum member that was missing his.

I've had a surf green Timmy for a few years now, picked it up within the forum.

Paul has another version of the Tim coming out, some time down the road.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

i bought 2, sold the blue one and kept the surf green from Humbucker Music


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

IIRC, these (and others) didn't help.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

GTmaker said:


> Did you ever had a Tim pedal and sold it ?
> Do you own and use a Tim pedal to this day?
> 
> G.


_Did you ever have a Tim pedal and sold it ?_ Many times. (I even fixed the tense for you)

_Do you own and use a Tim pedal to this day?_ No.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

They're still pretty popular. I still seem them on many boards on IG.

I owned 2 Timmys and 1 Tim. Didn't care for the boost on the Tim at all. Timmy was a much better pedal IMO.

I still use a Timmy, sort of. My Helix has a Timmy model which I use on many of my lower-gain presets.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The sheer number of pedals that use a variant of what the Timmy does (i.e., more diodes in the feedback loop to raise the clipping threshold, and a variable lowpass filter, rather than a reciprocal treble boost/cut) is multiplying daily. I won't take anything away from Paul Cochrane's original idea and build quality, but I suspect the shelf-life of the Timmy has largely passed.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> I owned 2 Timmys and 1 Tim. Didn't care for the boost on the Tim at all. Timmy was a much better pedal IMO.


This is reflective of my experience...I just didn't find the loop or boost on the Tim useful. The Timmy comes back around for me from time to time and I think it still represents a great value. You can usually get one for $150 CND vs something like a Jan Ray (modified Timmy) for $400.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

A Timmy is still one of the best values out there. It hasn't exploded in value like the 'Klon' (supply isn't limited) so maybe it flies under the radar? I'm sure the more expensive clones do what it does but why pay more when the Timmy is great as is? IME, the cheaper clones don't do what it does. I wish they did.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

mhammer said:


> The sheer number of pedals that use a variant of what the Timmy does (i.e., more diodes in the feedback loop to raise the clipping threshold, and a variable lowpass filter, rather than a reciprocal treble boost/cut) is multiplying daily. I won't take anything away from Paul Cochrane's original idea and build quality, but I suspect the shelf-life of the Timmy has largely passed.





High/Deaf said:


> A Timmy is still one of the best values out there. It hasn't exploded in value like the 'Klon' (supply isn't limited) so maybe it flies under the radar? I'm sure the more expensive clones do what it does but why pay more when the Timmy is great as is? IME, the cheaper clones don't do what it does. I wish they did.


I agree with Mark - the Timmy's day as the "in" pedal has passed it by and it has a lot of competitors that borrow from its circuit and, arguably, do it better. But I'm also with High/Deaf in that what the Timmy does, it does very well. I haven't heard anything else that gets that low-gain sound with as much flexibility as the two cuts it has offers.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I hope I didn't come across as dissing the Timmy in any way. Like Hollowbody says, it does what it does well. Rather, all the MeToo pedals that have sprung up have rendered it not especially distinctive any more. Keep in mind that once upon a time the MXR Phase 90 and Distortion+, and Ibanez Tube Screamer, were also the bees knees. No longer.

FWIW, I built a clone of one and a Uni-Vibe workalike into an enclosure that I labelled as "Box of Robin", in tribute to Robin Trower, whose tone I appreciate.


----------



## murraythek (Jun 1, 2013)

Still have my Timmy and I doubt I will ever part with it. What it does it does very well. 

Some may not like the graininess of the gain, so its best paired with some smoother OD's.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I also think it is a case of supply and demand finally reaching a bit of equilibrium. The copies certainly play a role, but you can buy a new Timmy now without searching the world over.

Still one of the longest serving pedals on my board and the best stacking pedal I have heard (hit it with a fuzz and fall in love!)

TG


----------



## lovetoplay (Nov 8, 2013)

I have a Timmy on my board and don't think I'll ever get rid of it.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

I bought a very early (veroboard) Tim from Paul years ago; recently sold it at a handsome price. I didn't need all the bells & whistles (e.g. effects loop) it had and was happy with the the boost (Bad Bob)/low gain drives (Gain Changer) I also had. I'll probably get a Timmy at some point, but its not urgent.


----------



## gitapik (Aug 5, 2016)

traynor_garnet said:


> Still one of the longest serving pedals on my board and the best stacking pedal I have heard (hit it with a fuzz and fall in love!)
> 
> TG


+1

My Timmy stacks extremely well with a good OD, too, and has the sweetest tone with a compressor before it.

Definite keeper for me.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

The Timmy is a great pedal, as good as any OD I have used.


----------

